

How To Dissolve the Arrogance of the Young Hot-Shot on Your Team - tanglesome
http://quickbase.intuit.com/blog/2013/11/25/how-to-dissolve-the-arrogance-of-the-young-hot-shot-on-your-team/

======
swalkergibson
This seems like poor advice (i.e., hazing). If someone is that toxic to your
organization/team, why not just fire them and find somebody else?

~~~
nathas
Likely because if 'hazing' is part of your company culture, you're a toxic org
as well.

~~~
manderson9000
It certainly didn't work for Miami now did it?
[http://quickbase.intuit.com/blog/2013/11/12/why-a-teams-
cult...](http://quickbase.intuit.com/blog/2013/11/12/why-a-teams-culture-cant-
be-incognito/)

